# Porcupine vs pitbull



## PHIL M (Jul 26, 2005)

Speechless!


----------



## PHIL M (Jul 26, 2005)

another!


----------



## t bird (Jul 26, 2005)

*Not too good!!!!!!!*

I bet that hurts!!!!!!!!! Cool picture thanks for sharing!


----------



## Georgiaastro (Jul 26, 2005)

Dang that makes me hurt.


----------



## Trizey (Jul 26, 2005)

That's unbelievable


----------



## RThomas (Jul 26, 2005)

um, ouch.

You'd think he would learn after just one.


----------



## rayjay (Jul 26, 2005)

I hope the dumb dog isn't totally blinded


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 26, 2005)

I hope thats not your dog Phil.   The vet bill is gonna hurt


----------



## Just 1 More (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats the story??


----------



## Buzz (Jul 26, 2005)

Dang -  that dog must not have given up.   Somewhere there is a porcupine walking around with no quills


----------



## PHIL M (Jul 26, 2005)

I have no idea what the story is behind the picture. It was in a email that a friend sent me. we know how pit bulls are though. when they get frustrated with something they just dont quit! I hope the dog doesnt loose her eyesight. And I hope the porcupine doesnt catch a cold walking around naked!


----------



## Buzz (Jul 26, 2005)

Here is the story and according to Snopes - it IS real.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/porcupinedog.asp


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Jul 26, 2005)

Holy Moley!!!  I couldn't imagine that!


----------



## coon dawg (Jul 27, 2005)

*..............*

was at a competition coon hunt in upstate NY several years ago............little Walker female from Maryland (she had never been around 'em) thought she would kill one.......took 4 of us about an hour to pull the quills out..................the ones that went clear through her upper palate, and came out between her nose and eyes, (yeah, they are REAL sharp),.......sounded like a squeeky door creeekin' when we pulled 'em out..............they've got barbs on 'em, so ya can't really pull 'em back through with ease.............gotta wait till they go through the other side in alot of cases...........Porky's also LOVE rubber..........you leave your truck parked at a camp in the wilds for any length of time........your hoses/tires are gonna be in BAAAAAAAAD shape.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Jul 27, 2005)

You know, I didn't realize they could climb trees either.  I was hunting in Maine quite a few years back and watched one climb a tree.  I was amazed that such a clumsy looking animal could be that nimble.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 27, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Whats the story??




makes me hurt...


----------



## rapid fire (Jul 27, 2005)

*Sweet Revenge*

too bad that isn't the dog that attacked me.


----------



## the HEED! (Jul 27, 2005)

That is one stupid dog right there!


----------



## pitbull (Jul 28, 2005)

Thats a bull terrier not a pit bull.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 28, 2005)

Yee-ouch!  Looks like a cactus with legs!


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 29, 2005)

big toebig toebig toebig toe, quit wasn't in that dog's vocabulary!

Cool Pic.

Tommy


----------



## Bigbird (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey all I did a google search and found this about this dog on Snopes.com


Origins:   An alternate version of this e-mail provides the additional information that the dog pictured above is a female bull terrier named Inca who had her memorable encounter with a porcupine in May 2005: 
Inca apparently did not know when to quit when she encountered the porcupine on Victoria Day, May 23rd. These are the pictures the vet sent before the long (and expensive) procedure to remove the quills. She had thousands of quills, and her tongue was so covered, she could not close her mouth. 

It was pretty scary at first. She is doing okay now, but looks like a World War III survivor as they had to cut some out in places, stitched between her toes, and many quills bled on removal. 

Here are still quills buried in her, but they should work their way out over time (I pulled four more today). She is on antibiotics and pain meds and thankfully is doing quite well. Maybe she was showing off for her new boyfriend, Rocky, I don't know; but he only got a few in him, which friends were able to remove. Ike, of course, had better sense. 

I sure hope that the Queen of Quills has learned her lesson... 

These photos (along with a pre-quilling picture of Inca) were posted to the 

Citytv message board. 

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/porcupinedog.asp

http://community.citytv.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=17;t=012729

these are some links about her


----------



## Phat Mitch (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh My Gosh.


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------

